# 100% Pure All Natural Alpaca Yarn Bargain!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

100% Pure all natural Alpaca Yarn 2 ply! A friend needs to sell off the rest of the yarn her inlaws, who ran a Llama Farm gave her. She is a young Mom with a baby and this both helps her but provides us with greatly marked down all natural fiber yarns! I am most happy to help her as I am getting this awesome yarn too. 

For only $5 a skein, they have over 250 yards on them! She is going to inventory her Cones next and I will update this thread. They have longer yards on each one for those big projects... 

About 4 of them can be sent for about $5 postage. If you want a larger number it will go in a medium mailer for $13 including delivery confirm.

These are a couple pics of the skeins. She has 10 dark brown ones available, 10 light grey, 3 creme and 3 light tans of these type. She needs to get these sold as she needs to make more space in the baby's room. 



















You can send payment by paypal or post office money order if needed or carefully concealed cash.

You can pm me, write on this page or email me at [email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sold out of Creme Skeins!

Tan, Grey and Dark Skeins still available!

Cones will be listed tomorrow with a creme color choice and others in larger yardage!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Skeins are sold out, the cones will be listed today, thanks everyone!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are cones and colors. The quantities of yardage and prices to follow. This will go very fast so please let me know right away if you are interested?

Thanks so much for the orders!

This is what the cones look like, I will list the colors/yardage and quantity available soon.










Sorry sold out!

Thank you everyone!


----------

